# Best plow for a 2010 Toyota Tundra



## bowhunterpse (Feb 9, 2011)

Haven`t plowed in 20 yrs, I have a 2010 Tundra and I`m looking for some advice on a new plow for it. My driveway is over 500 foot long and drifts good. Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The Fisher 7.5' SD is a good plow for a Tundra. It's a good rugged plow. Sometimes I was it was a little heavier so it would scrape better but, a steal cutting edge will take care of that. Go to http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/sd-series for more info on the Fisher SD. I also suggest you stay away from the Fisher HT and Western HTS, they are very light duty from what I have sean.


----------



## bowhunterpse (Feb 9, 2011)

*Toyota*

Thanks, going to call a fisher dealer Monday, Got alot of recommendations for the Western Mudweight also



mercer_me;1239430 said:


> The Fisher 7.5' SD is a good plow for a Tundra. It's a good rugged plow. Sometimes I was it was a little heavier so it would scrape better but, a steal cutting edge will take care of that. Go to http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/sd-series for more info on the Fisher SD. I also suggest you stay away from the Fisher HT and Western HTS, they are very light duty from what I have sean.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bowhunterpse;1240427 said:


> Thanks, going to call a fisher dealer Monday, Got alot of recommendations for the Western Mudweight also


The Fisher SD and the Western Mid Weight are on the same level. I prefer Fisher becouse of the trip edge. The Western has a trip blade.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thats a tough truck to figure oue whch plow to put on it, this site has them all from Boss 9'rs, Fisher Xblades, HTs, SDs, RDs. They seem to hold everything well depending on suspension mods. Check your weights, and most of all dealer support. I would go with who is near you and what kind of plows they service and sell.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1241277 said:


> Thats a tough truck to figure oue whch plow to put on it, this site has them all from Boss 9'rs, Fisher Xblades, HTs, SDs, RDs. They seem to hold everything well depending on suspension mods. Check your weights, and most of all dealer support. I would go with who is near you and what kind of plows they service and sell.


That's very true. With a stock suspention a 7.5' Fisher HD is as big as I would go. But with Timbrens and a leveling kit you could probly go as big as an 8' Xblade.


----------

